# Beavertail Micro



## Guest

I saw on FB that Beavertail Skiffs just pulled their new Micro from the mold. No idea on specs, looks like the Strike Hull.


----------



## Snooknut

I talked to the owner at the boat show and I think he said 16'6" long 60" wide


----------



## Dillusion

Hopefully at a price point to compete with other sub $20k skiffs like the skull island/copperhead/ECC glide


----------



## Creek Runner

I saw the plug and mold and mold a couple months ago it's a sweet little ride. The price point was very compelling when I was speaking to them.


----------



## 8loco

Looks like beavertail will beat ECC glide to the market. That boat just kind of went away.


----------



## roel02

> Hopefully at a price point to compete with other sub $20k skiffs like the skull island/copperhead/ECC glide


Love the Skull Island Skiffs but i dont believe they make a sub 20k skiff anymore...   :'(  spoke w/John last week and they were above that price point.  More in line with the ECC Caimen...


----------



## Luke_WL.

I believe you are correct leftcoast its 16'6 (maybe 8") and 60" wide. They did away with the small sponsons from the strike and rounded out the transom to make a snappy spin and keep it a silent hull (no slap from the rear) not that its a problem on the strike! I have seen it and it looks like a sweet little rig. I cant comment on $$$ but I know it will make a lot of people happy. I am going to get some water time in the next few weeks I will give ya'll my first hand account after!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I got to run the prototype Micro just over a month ago.  The dimensions Luke quoted are correct.  Running solo with an Etec 30 in flat calm water I hit 30mph.  That was with a four-blade prop.  Poling with 6'4" Will Leslie on the bow we saw a 5" draft and yes, it was dead quiet.  The first couple of production boats should hit the water at the end of next week.  I think they're rigging a tiller and side console model and plan on bringing both to the Ft. Myers boat show next month.  Prices aren't set yet but since BT's basic Strike package is going for around $27k, the Micro won't be a budget buster.


----------



## AfterHours2

Sure would be nice if the big names threw out a more simplistic/affordable rig for the middle class. A 27k skiff with a 30 ETec, no thx here...


----------



## Creek Runner

> Sure would be nice if the big names threw out a more simplistic/affordable rig for the middle class. A 27k skiff with a 30 ETec, no thx here...


 He was saying a strike is 27k which I do believe comes with a 60hp, the micro will come in below that. I know the number that was told to me when I was in the shop, but since beavertail hasn't published it I'm not going to say what it was. But if the number I was told holds true people should be happy!


----------



## Dillusion

The micro should be about 20-21k with a 30hp etec tiller and aluminum peterson trailer.


----------



## Snooknut

Captain Gregg what is the stability like at that beam width with out the sponsons?


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I found the stability of the Micro to be just fine. Obviously you can't compare it to a boat like their BT3 which is almost 2 feet wider and about as tippy as the USS Nimitz. I think the Micro is a fantastic two person skiff even though I believe it'll be rated for three passengers. You won't want your angler running up and down the gunnels while your on the poling platform but I felt totally comfortable up there. It also spins like a top without the sponsons. I think Liz just posted some newer photos on her FB page so keep checking there, too.


----------



## Snooknut

Awesome thanks for the update about pics


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

No Problem. I'm planning on heading up there at the end of next week to take a look at the finished production boat myself. It's going to be a very fun little skiff. 

Also, I made a mistake in an earlier post. The Strike actually starts at $26k, not $27k like I wrote. BT's prices are right there on their website so they'll have that info for the Micro up soon, too.


----------



## TidewateR

16'8" & 60" beam









now just need someone to made an 18' micro


----------



## coconutgroves

Had an email today with Beavertail Skiffs - they said pics and specs will be on the site in the next two weeks or so.

I thought my research would be narrowing down the boats to consider... somehow my list continues to get bigger.


----------



## oysterbreath

All ABOARD!
The 16x60 train!
Or should I say bandwagon?

This one does look good so far though!
I'm glad I'm not in the market for a new boat....all of these new 16 footers would make my life...and decision difficult! Perfect "garage kept" size. I'm glad more builders are listening!


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Here's a shot of the from their FB page of the first production boat in the rigging shop.



She's sure a lot more beautiful than the prototype I drove a couple months ago. Can't wait to get my hands on one.


----------



## Net 30

Just my opinion but the hull to deck flange looks really wide - they should trim it a bit so the rub rail looks better proportioned.


----------



## Marshfly

> 16'8" & 60" beam
> now just need someone to made an 18' micro


East cape has made the 18'x48" Gladesmen and the 18'x60" Caimen for quite a while now. Both considered 18' micros.

Ankona also makes the Shadowcast 18. Plenty of 18' micros to choose from.


----------



## McFly

I am curious to see how the Etec 30 will perform on that hull.

Sweet looking!


----------



## coconutgroves

> Just my opinion but the hull to deck flange looks really wide - they should trim it a bit so the rub rail looks better proportioned.


It looks like it tapers down towards mid-boat. Wonder if this is a inverted spray rail, similar to what Chittum has on their skiffs, though theirs is lower down and goes further back. Or it could just be an optical illusion.

In either case, definitely want more info on this one.


----------



## Beavertail

> Just my opinion but the hull to deck flange looks really wide - they should trim it a bit so the rub rail looks better proportioned.



I agree that will look so much better


----------



## TidewateR

> 16'8" & 60" beam
> now just need someone to made an 18' micro
> 
> 
> 
> East cape has made the 18'x48" Gladesmen and the 18'x60" Caimen for quite a while now. Both considered 18' micros.
> 
> Ankona also makes the Shadowcast 18. Plenty of 18' micros to choose from.
Click to expand...

gladesman...too narrow
caimen..i like, but prefer no sponsons...too expensive anyway
ankona...not enough bow flair and I don't want a tunnel

thanks bro


----------



## Dillusion

If this boat is 15k BMT I will be buying one in 18 months...hopefully


----------



## BKG4211

I wet tested and ordered the BT Micro yesterday.  Capt Gregg is dead on.  16'6", 60" beam.  Casting deck is a full foot longer than the Strike.  30 HP max, tiller or side console.  With Will and I on the boat, was drafting about 5 inches.  The spray rails are huge so the ride is very dry.  It was a smooth day, but we did encounter some wakes, handled the wakes surprisingly well for a boat with essentially no dead rise.  The boat is very responsive and predictable.

We came off pad in the shallows so I could pole.  No sooner did I get on the platform than I saw a school of reds 100 yds in front of us.  I was able to literally pole us on top of the school before they spooked.  I'm saying as the bow of the boat was directly over the first fish we reached, the school bolted.  I was impressed.

The gunnels are considerably narrower than on the Strike.  That and the narrower beam means these are not walk around gunnels.  Stability is what you should expect from a 60" beam.  With a boat this narrow and long, it's not going to sit in the water like the SS Nimitz, but I quickly got used to it and within minutes was moving around the boat comfortably and confidently.


----------



## Shallow Hal

What did u order? Details........?


----------



## fishicaltherapist

The MICRO is [smiley=cool2.gif] and will make Capt. Nasty [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]. It looks  Details this week! Check the BT website.


----------



## BKG4211

I ordered the BT Micro in a side console configuration with a 30HP Evinrude ETec on a jack plate.  Added the bait locker, white powder coat on the poling and casting platforms, a Minn Kota Riptide ST with iPilot Link, a Humminbird 1198c SI and a number of other upgrades


----------



## Shallow Hal

Sounds like a great setup. Good luck with the build.


----------



## tomahawk

And the base price is a big secret as usual...


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Base price is $18k with a 30 Etec and trailer. They posted that on their FB page today. The base prices of all the Beavertails are also right there on their website so you can't really call that a big secret. None of the other major skiff companies post that info though, but they all should.


----------



## b.bates

> And the base price is a big secret as usual...


$18k for the first 10 with a 30hp tiller.

In my research I have found beavertail to be great to get info from and very quick about it.

I wish all the boat builders would post some type of baseline info like they do.


----------



## BKG4211

Add about $1.5k for the side console.  I think this includes the jack plate.

Update: in looking at my invoice the jack plate is an add-on and not a standard option for the side console option.


----------



## BKG4211

> And the base price is a big secret as usual...


Will and Liz are straight up. I don't think it's about keeping secrets. As they close in on finishing an initial build, there are a lot of decision being made and all of those things affect the price. Announcing the pricing early is pretty much impossible.

BT is about the only skiff manufacturer I know of that is so open with the standard package price. Once the Micro is on their website I assure you they will have pricing for it just like they do the rest of their lineup. Try getting the price on some of the competitors skiffs... Without talking to a dealer.

I'm not discussing the pricing because it's not my place to announce that.


----------



## FishASalt

2nd the positive thoughts re Will and Liz. I've got first BTV build, delivered in June, and they've both been great to work with. The boat had a couple items that needed some follow up and Will drove to the Keys, picked up the boat and returned it - great customer service and really nice people who care about their product.


----------



## BKG4211

When I ordered the Micro, I knew I was getting a quality skiff; but with BT it is also about their company. Will and Liz ARE Aeon/Beavertail. How many boat manufacturers can you deal with and know that the owners have personally overseen the production of your skiff and taken such a personal interest in YOUR boat.

To me, that is priceless. In my opinion Liz and Will seem to understand that is not just a product/model they are selling. It is a brand and they are that brand.


----------



## ocx

Does this build have a liner or other boxes to finish interior areas? Open bulkheads front/rear?


----------



## BKG4211

The interior is finished. Holds are finished. No bare bulkheads.


----------



## mxbeebop

Great time too buy a Micro with this new BT, the glide, Skull Island, and Ankona, a lot of competition and choices out there. Good for us.


----------



## coconutgroves

So far BT has been the most forthcoming with information and pricing on their skiffs.  I asked for detailed pricing and they sent me a price sheet that had everything I needed.  Liz was great at providing me with answers to my questions.

That so far has been important to me - I want to know the standard build and a set price, then choose my options, not the other way around.

Back to Micro - any word of them designing a center console on it?  I realize some like the side console because it opens up the boat, but I prefer to stand when I drive and don't want to hunch over.  Plus, the center adds comfort and a built in cooler.  Those two are on my must have list.


----------



## shiprock8

I water tested the Micro today. Will and Liz have done a great job developing this little skiff. It is very dry, stable and I poled it in 5-6 inches. It spins on it's center easily from the poling platform and tracks like a fat boy heading for a slurpee. The Evinrude Etec 30 HP is a perfect fit. The fit and finish is what you would expect from a top of the line build. The electrical setup is compact with easy access and leaves the aft locker open for all your stuff. Thanks Will and Liz for the hospitality but because of your new Micro I will have a hard time sleeping tonight!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

I had a wet test this PM in the BT Micro and concur with everything Hellsbay said. I would also add that, in moderate chop, no matter what was demanded of the skiff: tight 360 turns,quartering,heading,following... NOT ONE DROP OF WATER on either one of us!!! IMHO, none better! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## hmaadd29

> I had a wet test this PM in the BT Micro and concur with everything Hellsbay said. I would also add that, in moderate chop, no matter what was demanded of the skiff: tight 360 turns,quartering,heading,following... NOT ONE DROP OF WATER on either one of us!!! IMHO, none better! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=y-10.gif]


Yep it's the strikes little brother. BT got the dry ride dialed in


----------



## mkyhagan

Wet tested the micro with my Dad right after Capt Nasty and was very impressed. Wanted to see if it could handle 3 people and it did awesome, still easy to poll (it seriously tracks strait as crap) and got up on plane in an instant. My dad had a very sensitive cracked rib from the day before, and in some small chop he did not feel the vibrations usually felt on much larger micros. He was sold.


----------



## shiprock8

The BT Strike is not really a micro. It is, in every sense of the word a regular skiff. Not that here is anything wrong with being a regular size skiff.

I'm just saying...,


----------



## mkyhagan

sorry i meant micro*** too much talk about the strike got me used to saying it


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I went up and ran the production Micro today with Will and Liz and shot a bunch of photos, too.  We were on the Manatee River and it was blowing just under 15kts.  Not a single drop of water on anyone.  

Here it is at the ramp with a Strike in the background.  The casting deck of the Micro is enormous.  (That sentence sounds kind of funny.)


Top speed is just under 30mph with the Etec 30 and a four blade prop.  A three blade will bump this up a bit.




It drafts 5" as advertised.


The BT Micro is an absolute blast.  You can't get a more capable boat for less than $20k unless you're buying something used.


----------



## Wakeboarder2MD

Looks sick.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Born in "50"..Reply #50.......what could that mean??!!!?? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## coconutgroves

Any word if a jack plate is an option on this? If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.


----------



## shiprock8

> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.


Yes, they are offering a jackplate as an option. I think it's one with trim and tilt.


----------



## BKG4211

> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.


They do offer a jack plate option. It is the Atlas Micro Jackplate.


----------



## makin moves

How about draft loaded?


----------



## shiprock8

I know when I water tested it, between Will and I, we had about 425 lbs of peeps plus some fuel, not sure how much. I am only 155 lbs, but I was able to walk from the aft deck to the bow on the rail with not much movement. I poled the skiff in 6 inches of water and it was still floating.


----------



## AfterHours2

> The BT Micro is an absolute blast.  You can't get a more capable boat for less than $20k unless you're buying something used.


That's a nice sales pitch Capt. but just out of curiosity, what does the Micro do better than say a IPB 16? Should be quite a bit to justify the huge price difference. Just saying..


----------



## MAV181

> The BT Micro is an absolute blast.  You can't get a more capable boat for less than $20k unless you're buying something used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice sales pitch Capt. but just out of curiosity, what does the Micro do better than say a IPB 16? Should be quite a bit to justify the huge price difference. Just saying..
Click to expand...




> Frankly, I'll give you the good the bad and the downright ugly.  First, the boat is light, quiet, poles well and drafts very shallow.  Mine runs quick, about 36 or so unloaded and 30-31 loaded with a tohatsu 50 TLDI, by loaded I mean me at 260, 2x200 with cooler, full tank, ect.  I have a jackplate and trim tabs and I've never been not able to go where I wanted.  The bad...the decks are glue and screw, gaps filled with 5200, everything seems to be done as cheaply as possible.  You have to ask specifically to have things done as you want them because it may not turn out how you'd like to have it done.  The boat porpoises a little bit without the tabs down and when you put the tabs down you obviously loose a little speed, that's just expected.  The ugly, my boat leaks between the hull and liner.  I've installed a drain plug to let water out as it accumulates but it still sucks, been back in the shop twice and still hasn't stopped.  The boat is filled with closed cell so it's not sinking any time soon, just enough to be annoying.  Further, I'm guessing because of the water intrusion, the floor of the liner has come debonded from the stringers and bounces when running over chop, wakes, ect.  The bouncing seems harmless as the liner doesn't seem meant for structural rigidity, that's more for the stringers and such.  The boat still floats skinny and is plenty fast but it does suck.  ECC and Brad may get pissed for me telling you the truth but it is what it is.  Further, customer service can be hit or miss.  Sometimes they're super nice and some times you might find either of them on their period and ready to blame you for the faults of their own boat.  Just saying....



The above quote is about (IPB) Just Saying....


----------



## Creek Runner

> The BT Micro is an absolute blast.  You can't get a more capable boat for less than $20k unless you're buying something used.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice sales pitch Capt. but just out of curiosity, what does the Micro do better than say a IPB 16? Should be quite a bit to justify the huge price difference. Just saying..
Click to expand...

No justification needed, the boats are not even in the same class, enough said!


----------



## AfterHours2

We're not talking quality here. The keyword in the quote is capable. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the BT is superior in build quality. But capable? Your only going to get so much performance out of a 16' rig. That's what the quote was regarding..


----------



## MAV181

> We're not talking quality here. The keyword in the quote is capable. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the BT is superior in build quality. But capable? Your only going to get so much performance out of a 16' rig. That's what the quote was regarding..



Sorry, thought the premise of your post was price justification based on capability.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> We're not talking quality here. The keyword in the quote is capable. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the BT is superior in build quality. But capable? Your only going to get so much performance out of a 16' rig. That's what the quote was regarding..


You have obviously been in neither of these skiffs if you are even trying to compare the two. Lmao. Apples and oranges.


----------



## AfterHours2

Apples to oranges it may be but a 16' skiff is still a 16' skiff. To give a broad statement like quoted earlier is a little on the far fetched side. The IPB 16 was just given as an example of another skiff in the size range. I never mentioned anywhere in my post about build quality to which you all direct your replies toward. I still have yet to hear how much more capabilities that the Micro has as compared to others? 

To add, Im not a fan, owner or have any relation towards IPB. Like also quoted above, the review of the IPB is basically spotless from a performance perspective. So where are all these cost worthy capabilities? Enlighten me..


----------



## Sheremeta

I agree. It may look nicer but not more capable.


----------



## Creek Runner

Doesn't quality lend it self to capabilities? With your analogy a 20' Grady white is no more capable than a 20' bayliner or 32' yellowfin to a 32' concept. 

Quality is not just looks, how about construction techniques, Materials used, hull design, etc etc. 

I have no dog in this hunt I don't own either nor do I plan on owning either. But I have saw the building techniques on both, and I have personally seen/helped repair 2 IPB's with major structal issues.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

The Micro is much higher quality build in materials and craftsmanship. It poles effortlessly in 5-6", extremely good handling (see prior post),excellent customer relations (i.e. response time, communication,answer any & all questions). Anyone looking to get into a skiff with an excellent quality/ dollar ratio, would do well to meet Will & Liz,take a tour,take a wet test, and take it from there! My [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy

> Apples to oranges it may be but a 16' skiff is still a 16' skiff.


I disagree.  A Carolina Skiff J16 is entirely different from a Hewes Bonefisher 16 which is entirely different from a Beavertail Micro which is entirely different from a Dolphin Super Skiff.  Boats in this size range vary widely in their capabilities, strength, weaknesses, etc.  I would never have taken my J16 out to run the beaches for tarpon but I'd feel completely comfortable in a Dolphin or Hewes.  But, I could go places in my J16 that a Hewes or Dolphin would have to wait for higher tide to go in.  Again...different strengths and weaknesses.  The BT Micro is just trying to lend its hand in creating a good, well rounded boat in this size range AND price point.

No affiliation with BT...just my thoughts...


----------



## BKG4211

> I agree. It may look nicer but not more capable.


I have actually ridden on the Micro as well as a number of other skiffs in this class as I have been looking to get a skinny water skiff.

At the beginning of this thread People talked about the way the deck flairs off of the bow. This splash rail is the key to BTs dry ride. Wouldn't a drier ride be considered a capability? The stowage is also greater than I have seen on other 16' skiffs. Is greater stowage a capability? Adaptations to the transom make poling much easier than other 16' skiffs I have poled Would this be a capability? Hole shot is about the best I've seen. I think that is another capability. Exceptionally quiet on the pole. I was able to pole the BT Micro on top of a school of Reds during my wet test. Never done that with another boat... That is a capability. With will and I on the boat with a full tank of gas the boat was drafting 5 inches. Now I'm not a little guy. 6'1" and over 240lbs. No offense meant to Will bit I suspect he may have me beat by a smidgen. So we had a pretty good load on the boat. That is an outstanding draft and in my opinion a capability that rivals and even surpasses comparable skiffs.

Hull development takes time, money and a lot of trial and error. I do believe that the BT Micro hull design offers greater capabilities than other boats in this class and that is why I ordered a Micro.


----------



## PLANKTON7

aw hell naw, looks like we got ourselfs a good ol' fashion skiff throwdown, its on!


----------



## Beavertail

IPB next to a BT that`s a joke  ;D
They are many reason way IPB skiff are cheap ... you will find out in few years  ;D


----------



## AfterHours2

> We're not talking quality here. The keyword in the quote is capable. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the BT is superior in build quality. But capable? Your only going to get so much performance out of a 16' rig. That's what the quote was regarding..
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously been in neither of these skiffs if you are even trying to compare the two. Lmao. Apples and oranges.
Click to expand...




> Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.


So you must also disagree with the claim?  :-?


----------



## Dillusion

Oi vey...

The BT Micro and IPB (or shadowcast, or copperhead, or glades skiff, or Gordon Ambush, or any 16' skiff) will both catch you the same amount of fish if you are a skilled angler and know your area.

They are all 5-6" draft boats that are east to pole. You will be able to sneak up on any fish with any of the boats above and catch any of these said fish- granted mother nature is on your side.

if all of the conditions were the same for all of the above boats, they would all 'fish' just as well.

Are they all created the same? Obviously not. The build quality, user preferred performance, and comfort will all be different. Those are all 'to the eye of the beholder', though.

Are they all 'dry'? No, but that's an opinion. Are they all 'comfortable'? No, but that's an opinion. See where I'm going?

The difference comes in the OPINION and BUDGET of the purchaser/owner. Simple as that.

If someone who wants a 'nice' boat to fish in 5" of water- I could recommend them a boat in ANY price range from $4000-$24000 that could all do the exact same thing...'fishing wise'.


----------



## AfterHours2

Thx Matty. Im not trying to stir a huge debate on which skiff is better. We all know where those threads end up. I just have a hard time with someone making claims that "their" affiliated brand is the best that the world has to offer in such a vast market. That was a big statement and just wanted some clarity as to why. Maybe BT has some new developments that are unseen to the micro community. I don't know and just wanted some more info. Thats all...


----------



## coconutgroves

> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.
> 
> 
> 
> They do offer a jack plate option.  It is the Atlas Micro Jackplate.
Click to expand...

Nice, I did look that one up and see it is only 23 pounds and has self-contained hydraulics. That's killer.

I am still curious to know the running depth and on-plane depth without the jack plate.


----------



## tgaud11

Good stuff Mattyvac


----------



## Hicatch

> IPB next to a BT that`s a joke  ;D
> They are many reason way  IPB skiff  are cheap ... you will find out in few years  ;D


The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.

I commend Brad for picking a target group and providing a decent product that performs admirably at a fair price. The reality is with upgrading materials and higher attention to the details the IPB 16 could compete with skiffs costing twice as much. But that's not what his targeted customer base is able to afford or looking for and because of this he is selling boats. 

Will IPB affect BT or HB sales, not likely. However, not everyone is able to afford a Mercedes but a Ford or a Chevy can accomplish the same tasks a lot more affordably albeit not as comfortably. If I am not mistaken the premise of a Micro is to do more with less for less.


----------



## PLANKTON7

> IPB next to a BT that`s a joke  ;D
> They are many reason way  IPB skiff  are cheap ... you will find out in few years  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.
> 
> I commend Brad for picking a target group and providing a decent product that performs admirably at a fair price. The reality is with upgrading materials and higher attention to the details the IPB 16 could compete with skiffs costing twice as much. But that's not what his targeted customer base is able to afford or looking for and because of this he is selling boats.
> 
> 
> 
> Will IPB affect BT or HB sales, not likely. However, not everyone is able to afford a Mercedes but a Ford or a Chevy can accomplish the same tasks a lot more affordably albeit not as comfortably. If I am not mistaken the premise of a Micro is to do more with less for less.
Click to expand...

well put


----------



## Net 30

> The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.


The current owners of Beavertail had nothing to do with the splashed Hells Bay..............


----------



## mkyhagan

Will and Liz did not splash any of the Hell's Bay hulls. All of their designs are original. Not sure why that is being brought up. I thought this thread was to inform and get opinions on the newest model from beavertail, not review the IPB 16.


----------



## BKG4211

> Thx Matty. Im not trying to stir a huge debate on which skiff is better. We all know where those threads end up. I just have a hard time with someone making claims that "their" affiliated brand is the best that the world has to offer in such a vast market. That was a big statement and just wanted some clarity as to why. Maybe BT has some new developments that are unseen to the micro community. I don't know and just wanted some more info. Thats all...


I've read this entire thread where did anyone say "best"? There was a statement that "you won't find a more capable skiff...", but that is a far cry from claiming best. Please illuminate us... where in this thread is the claim of best? That's a weak back pedal given that everything is in writing. Seems like this was nice little thread until yourself and AfterHours stumbled in and got your panties up in a wad dicing the intent of the word "capability". Sounds like a troll to me.


----------



## BKG4211

> The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.


Will and Liz bought BT following the HB debacle with former owner MF. As a matter of fact, Aeon Marine started working with BT designing original skiff hulls for BT after MF had to destroy the splashed HB molds. This directly led to Aeon buying BT.

The current BT hulls have no lineage or relationship with HB other than by virtue of the fact that they are both skiffs.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

When folks start bashing others without first hand knowledge and/or proof of what they write or speak; it's quite possible that an inanition of brain cells has occurred. My Granny used to tell me; Be careful of the words you say...to keep them soft and sweet....for you never know from day to day....which ones you'll HAVE TO EAT!
Have a good night & a better tomorrow.


----------



## BKG4211

> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.
> 
> 
> 
> They do offer a jack plate option.  It is the Atlas Micro Jackplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I did look that one up and see it is only 23 pounds and has self-contained hydraulics.  That's killer.
> 
> I am still curious to know the running depth and on-plane depth without the jack plate.
Click to expand...

From what I know the Atlas Micro is pretty nice. You get lift and tilt. It has been used on quite a few boats too.

Can't verify the running depth as I wet tested the tiller model. Will and I discussed it and in looking at the hull and doing some math we guesstimated it should be able to run in 8"-10" with a Jackplate. Now that is unverified as a micro with a Jackplate doesn't exist yet. I also don't know that I have the cahones to run at 30MPH in 8" of water want a little room for error. 

Will is building the demo Micro side console right now. Hopefully he'll show it with the jack plate option


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Capt. Nasty has given everyone FACT, not hearsay or mindless ranting. Now every one gets to enjoy any skiff they like and/or choose. Let's go catch some fish!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Hicatch

> The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.
> 
> 
> 
> The current owners of Beavertail had nothing to do with the splashed Hells Bay..............
Click to expand...

I realize that, but knowing the history of the brand taints it for me. I mentioned this due to a previous comment about a manufacturer being a joke. And for me I will always associate Beaver Tail with this fact. As an entrepreneur I would not have touched that brand with a ten foot pole. I wish the ownership the best of luck because I am confident that I am not alone in this opinion.

In regards to the initial question posed regarding performance, I've fished an IPB 16 with a 40 E-Tec quite a bit and have been impressed with its capabilities. My home waters are shallow mud flats and I've tried hard to get the boat stuck to no avail. Granted we have high water right now but I am polling in areas people seldom go due to accessibility. We can take off with the skeg in the mud and run in crazy shallow stuff. The boat tracks well on the pole but does seem to have a bit of a pressure wake. It hasn't been an issue yet but I haven't been to the Lagoon with it yet.

I have not fished a Beaver Tail but have lots of time on a Glades Skiff. Does the IPB compare? Of course not. But I can say that I am really surprised how shallow the IPB can get and for the price point it is a bargain.

I'm sure that Beaver Tail has done due diligence and wouldn't bring a skiff to market without being sure that the boat will meet or exceed their customers' expectations. This being said I'll look forward to an actual customer's review of the Micro not a spokesman' s plug.

It really chafed me to see another builder trashed when all was asked was a performance comparison. Truth be told a 1980's Johnsenn will do anything or go anywhere either of these boats mentioned will at a fraction of either' s cost. But if you can afford what you want go ahead and get it. Just be sure to let us know what you think after the purchase.


----------



## shiprock8

After Hours2 got this whole thread off track.  It's supposed to be about a new skiff on the market.  For some reason, that makes no logical sense, you wanted to flame the thread.  There are work trucks and loaded out fancy trucks but they all do basically the same thing.  Maybe you are a work truck guy. Are you saying that all trucks should be work trucks and no one should have the fancy truck.  

Saying that all 16 ft skiffs are the same only tells everyone else how little you actually know.  Instead of flaming a skiff that you know little, or NOTHING about, why don't you water test it first.  

We should all be happy that companies are designing and building new skiffs for our market.  It's creates healthy competition and more options for us.

As for the guy talking about the present day BT being a knock off of HB, he obviously is not very informed.  In fact, after owning two HB skiffs, I find no similarity at all between the two.  

I'm just saying...,


----------



## coconutgroves

I agree - it got way off track. While I appreciate a little history every now and then, drudging up the whole BT/HB thing is water under the bridge. There are new owners who obviously are doing the right thing. Moreover, hull splashing has been done by many since the dawn of time. Move on.

I want to talk tech about the boat, not get into religous debates. Back on topic:



> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.
> 
> 
> 
> They do offer a jack plate option.  It is the Atlas Micro Jackplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I did look that one up and see it is only 23 pounds and has self-contained hydraulics.  That's killer.
> 
> I am still curious to know the running depth and on-plane depth without the jack plate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I know the Atlas Micro is pretty nice.  You get lift and tilt.  It has been used on quite a few boats too.
> 
> Can't verify the running depth as I wet tested the tiller model. Will and I discussed it and in looking at the hull and doing some math we guesstimated it should be able to run in 8"-10"  with a Jackplate.  Now that is unverified as a micro with a Jackplate doesn't exist yet.   I also don't know that I have the cahones to run at 30MPH in 8" of water want a little room for error.
> 
> Will is building the demo Micro side console right now.  Hopefully he'll show it with the jack plate option
Click to expand...

I would think with a jack plate that it would run at the same it drafts. My boat actually runs shallower than it will pole (it is a tunnel with a jack plate). It drafts 7" and I have ran it in 5" with the plate all the way up. That's "do not stop" water for sure.

8" is great, don't get me wrong, I am just curious on why it wouldn't run shallow as poling draft with the plate all the way up.


----------



## BKG4211

> I agree - it got way off track.  While I appreciate a little history every now and then, drudging up the whole BT/HB thing is water under the bridge.  There are new owners who obviously are doing the right thing.  Moreover, hull splashing has been done by many since the dawn of time.  Move on.
> 
> I want to talk tech about the boat, not get into religous debates.  Back on topic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any word if a jack plate is an option on this?  If not, I'd like to know the run depth and on plane depth.
> 
> 
> 
> They do offer a jack plate option.  It is the Atlas Micro Jackplate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, I did look that one up and see it is only 23 pounds and has self-contained hydraulics.  That's killer.
> 
> I am still curious to know the running depth and on-plane depth without the jack plate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I know the Atlas Micro is pretty nice.  You get lift and tilt.  It has been used on quite a few boats too.
> 
> Can't verify the running depth as I wet tested the tiller model. Will and I discussed it and in looking at the hull and doing some math we guesstimated it should be able to run in 8"-10"  with a Jackplate.  Now that is unverified as a micro with a Jackplate doesn't exist yet.   I also don't know that I have the cahones to run at 30MPH in 8" of water want a little room for error.
> 
> Will is building the demo Micro side console right now.  Hopefully he'll show it with the jack plate option
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would think with a jack plate that it would run at the same it drafts.  My boat actually runs shallower than it will pole (it is a tunnel with a jack plate).  It drafts 7" and I have ran it in 5" with the plate all the way up.  That's "do not stop" water for sure.
> 
> 8" is great, don't get me wrong, I am just curious on why it wouldn't run shallow as poling draft with the plate all the way up.
Click to expand...

There is no dead rise to speak of at the transom. The transom isn't very deep either. With the boat on it's trailer, with me being 6' 1", I could see over the poling platform. Will and I surmised that 3-4" of the motor would be exposed with the Jackplate raised as high as it will be able to go. 3" + 5" = 8". But Like I said this was all kicking tires, a BT Micro with a jack plate has not been produced yet.


----------



## cullennn

> Saying that all 16 ft skiffs are the same only tells everyone else how little you actually know.  Instead of flaming a skiff that you know little, or NOTHING about, why don't you water test it first.


On point. What happen's when you spend to much time on the interweb instead of the flat.


----------



## coconutgroves

> There is no dead rise to speak of at the transom.  The transom isn't very deep either.  With the boat on it's trailer, with me being 6' 1", I could see over the poling platform.  Will and I surmised that 3-4" of the motor would be exposed with the Jackplate raised as high as it will be able to go.  3" + 5" = 8".  But Like I said this was all kicking tires, a BT Micro with a jack plate has not been produced yet.


Good info to know - thanks.  I can't wait to see the numbers.  I am in Texas, so of course, seeing this in person will either take me going to FL, or someone in TX buying one soon (maybe I'll be the first).  Liz is getting me some contacts with a Strike here so I can at least see and fish that in person.


----------



## phishphood

Personally, it looks like a cool ass little skiff to me. It adds another choice in the free market of microskiffs too. Can I catch fish with an Ugly Stick? YES. Is that my rod of choice? NO. Just sayin.


----------



## AfterHours2

You know, you guys are right. With such a capable skiff offered to the market then Im sure it will be part of every flats fishermans household. The main point here is that the boat I already have is just as "pretty",floats, runs, poles and catches fish just as well as any other offered to the market. So don't come on here and try and feed the BS of how your newly designed rig just does it all. Especially from a biased/affiliate (or 2) : standpoint.. Flame on guys and hope you all have a wonderful day...


----------



## ocx

Haters will be haters, asses will be................ and the beat goes on. Having a great day now.


----------



## coconutgroves

I think we all should be happy to have such good options at different price points. If you think your boat excels at what it does at that price point, then be happy with it and quit stirring the pot. No need to criticize - it isn't worth the effort.

Again, back on the point. Looks like the official site updated the Micro page with the specs sheet.

I'd like to see the options list. That 6 gallon fuel tank won't cut it for me - I hope they offer a larger one. 10 - 12 is a must for where I run. The Skull Island offers a 12 gallon on their 16. I'd rather have double the fuel for an additional 40 pounds in the nose.


----------



## tomahawk

So, I'm guessing the price will jump over 20k after the 1st ten boats go at 18K? 18K with the standard options is a good deal.


----------



## Dillusion

I can tell you that if the micro can do what the strike can do with an atlas jack plate- it will be able to run in 4" of water.


----------



## shiprock8

> You know, you guys are right. With such a capable skiff offered to the market then Im sure it will be part of every flats fishermans household. The main point here is that the boat I already have is just as "pretty",floats, runs, poles and catches fish just as well as any other offered to the market. So don't come on here and try and feed the BS of how your newly designed rig just does it all. Especially from a biased/affiliate (or 2)  : standpoint.. Flame on guys and hope you all have a wonderful day...


Weren't you the one hoping that someone would make a boat that you could afford to buy new? Apparently only yesterday you were not satisfied with the skiff you have. Now you say that it is nearly perfect for you. Fickle is usually an attribute reserved for the ladies. 

You seem to be a very angry and confused dude and flaming is your way of venting.

I'm just saying...,


----------



## shiprock8

> I think we all should be happy to have such good options at different price points.  If you think your boat excels at what it does at that price point, then be happy with it and quit stirring the pot.  No need to criticize - it isn't worth the effort.
> 
> Again, back on the point.  Looks like the official site updated the Micro page with the specs sheet.
> 
> I'd like to see the options list.  That 6 gallon fuel tank won't cut it for me - I hope they offer a larger one.  10 - 12 is a must for where I run.  The Skull Island offers a 12 gallon on their 16.  I'd rather have double the fuel for an additional 40 pounds in the nose.


I asked them that very question when I visited the factory. There is room to put two portable 6 gal tanks side by side. I like the idea of portable fuel tanks. It's simpler, no holes in hull or extra hardware. Easy to change out fuel lines when the time comes and less restrictive for safety gear.


----------



## coconutgroves

> I can tell you that if the micro can do what the strike can do with an atlas jack plate- it will be able to run in 4" of water.


That's where I was going with my question.  Seems like with a jack plate you would run shallower than what you would draft at rest.  It's hydrodynamics.... I think.  

I'd love to run both - need to find a way to get over there!


----------



## AfterHours2

> You know, you guys are right. With such a capable skiff offered to the market then Im sure it will be part of every flats fishermans household. The main point here is that the boat I already have is just as "pretty",floats, runs, poles and catches fish just as well as any other offered to the market. So don't come on here and try and feed the BS of how your newly designed rig just does it all. Especially from a biased/affiliate (or 2)  : standpoint.. Flame on guys and hope you all have a wonderful day...
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you the one hoping that someone would make a boat that you could afford to buy new?  Apparently only yesterday you were not satisfied with the skiff you have.  Now you say that it is nearly perfect for you.  Fickle is usually an attribute reserved for the ladies.
> 
> You seem to be a very angry and confused dude and flaming is your way of venting.
> 
> I'm just saying...,
Click to expand...

Cheerleaders : Original post was directed at Capt. Gregg to answer. Not a bunch of butt hurt drama queens..


----------



## ocx

The pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## hmaadd29

> The pot calling the kettle black.


lol that's what I was thinking


----------



## MAV181

Ahhh! I bet if I lived two hours from a saltwater ramp I'd have plenty of time for over 1500 postings. Being that I wouldn't be fishing much. Probably have time to read years worth of microskiff banter and become overly opinionated as well. Just saying.


----------



## coconutgroves

> You know, you guys are right. With such a capable skiff offered to the market then Im sure it will be part of every flats fishermans household. The main point here is that the boat I already have is just as "pretty",floats, runs, poles and catches fish just as well as any other offered to the market. So don't come on here and try and feed the BS of how your newly designed rig just does it all. Especially from a biased/affiliate (or 2)  : standpoint.. Flame on guys and hope you all have a wonderful day...
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you the one hoping that someone would make a boat that you could afford to buy new?  Apparently only yesterday you were not satisfied with the skiff you have.  Now you say that it is nearly perfect for you.  Fickle is usually an attribute reserved for the ladies.
> 
> You seem to be a very angry and confused dude and flaming is your way of venting.
> 
> I'm just saying...,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerleaders  : Original post was directed at Capt. Gregg to answer. Not a bunch of butt hurt drama queens..
Click to expand...

Maybe it would be a good idea for you to start a thread on why your IPB is better than other boats instead of stirring up this thread again.

For the record, I am not married to any skiff maker. I am doing research, that is why I would like to read about how this boat performs, not opinionated religious debates.

What I am against is skiff makers who bash other makers, and especially if their owners follow their lead. I've already eliminated one because of this and because of feedback from actual owners.

Back the topic (for the umpteenth time). Anything known on a larger gas tank or different engine options? You think a Honda 30 would get better performance than the E-Tec 30?


----------



## Net 30

> The main point here is that the boat I already have is just as "pretty",floats, runs, poles and catches fish just as well as any other offered to the market.


Reminds me of a guy that drives a Hyundai pissed off at the guy driving a Vette............ [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## Barbs_deep

> We're not talking quality here. The keyword in the quote is capable. It doesn't take a genius to realize that the BT is superior in build quality. But capable? Your only going to get so much performance out of a 16' rig. That's what the quote was regarding..
> 
> 
> 
> You have obviously been in neither of these skiffs if you are even trying to compare the two. Lmao. Apples and oranges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a name on it... Karma has it beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you must also disagree with the claim?  :-?
Click to expand...


You're really showing that you have not been in any of these 3 skiffs. 

Also, you took my earlier post out of context. Was referring to Ankona skiffs. However, putting a Karma up next to BT micro would be interesting. Also, please stop cluttering this site with false info that you know nothing about. Get on the skiffs and compare them, then make an educated post.


----------



## Barbs_deep

> IPB next to a BT that`s a joke  ;D
> They are many reason way  IPB skiff  are cheap ... you will find out in few years  ;D
> 
> 
> 
> The joke is how BT splashed a Hell's Bay to get their foot in the door; IPB at least bought their 16 mold from a reputable designer.
Click to expand...

LMAO. THIS is why you don't trust what you read on the internet.


----------



## blueeye

I am very impressed with the Micro from what I have read and seen in pictures. I have included it as a boat contender in my search. I think the length and beam sound just right for my garage. I have always wanted a gheenoe on steriods. Could someone please give me some feedback on an engine. I am stuck between the Honda 30 and Evinrude 30. Looks like the Honda is a tad lighter. Maybe 10 to 20 lbs. Which would probably be insignificant given I weigh 225lbs. I have owned Yamahas in my previous boats but their 30 is quite heavy. I have heard good things about both motors.

Thanks


----------



## coconutgroves

> I am very impressed with the Micro from what I have read and seen in pictures. I have included it as a boat contender in my search. I think the length and beam sound just right for my garage. I have always wanted a gheenoe on steriods. Could someone please give me some feedback on an engine. I am stuck between the Honda 30 and Evinrude 30. Looks like the Honda is a tad lighter. Maybe 10 to 20 lbs. Which would probably be insignificant given I weigh 225lbs. I have owned Yamahas in my previous boats but their 30 is quite heavy. I have heard good things about both motors.
> 
> Thanks


Agree - I posted the same question on the last page but it scrolled due to the off topic stuff.

I believe the Honda is more efficient, though I cannot say for sure and cannot find any numbers on it to compare. Also, I don't know if BT offers it.

I do know that Skull Island says that their 16' skiff with the 12 gallon tank and Honda 30 will get 120 miles per tank. That's impressive. Not sure how the E-Tec compares miles per gallon-wise.


----------



## blueeye

I am pretty sure the Evinrude would match the Honda in efficiency. Evinrude has some performance tests on their website. Two boats that are slightly larger the Dragonfly 16 and Terrapin 16 both got anywhere from 11mpg to 14mpg traveling around 25mph.

I have owned a few boats and I honestly think the most fun I have had was with a Gheenoe classic. Still have the boat just want something a little larger and faster.

I wanted your question answered too Coconut. It is funny on these threads how egos get in the way. It is entertaining though.


----------



## BKG4211

> I think we all should be happy to have such good options at different price points.  If you think your boat excels at what it does at that price point, then be happy with it and quit stirring the pot.  No need to criticize - it isn't worth the effort.
> 
> Again, back on the point.  Looks like the official site updated the Micro page with the specs sheet.
> 
> I'd like to see the options list.  That 6 gallon fuel tank won't cut it for me - I hope they offer a larger one.  10 - 12 is a must for where I run.  The Skull Island offers a 12 gallon on their 16.  I'd rather have double the fuel for an additional 40 pounds in the nose.


The fuel tank is removable and stored in the forward hold. There is room for a second tank to be store on the opposite side of the hold, but I gotta say that 30 ETec seems to sip fuel. Will forgot to pop the breather on the tank when we went out. We ran around quite a bit on the fuel that was in the line... A 3/8" x 12' line. When the engine bogged down, we popped the breather and kept going.


----------



## mkyhagan

I believe the etec has a little more torque to get on plane a little quicker, but, as previously stated, I bet they are both very similar in fuel efficiency.


----------



## Dillusion

One thing the etec doesn't "sip" is oil. Something to think about.


----------



## BKG4211

> One thing the etec doesn't "sip" is oil. Something to think about.


How significant is the oil use? In your experience will the oil last for a tank of gas?


----------



## Hicatch

> One thing the etec doesn't "sip" is oil. Something to think about.


I haven't found this to be true with our E-Tec.


----------



## RonBari

Or mine.. I've had my ETEC 40 for well over a year, average use is 2 times a month, and still on the first jug of oil.


----------



## mxbeebop

Get the lighter 4 stroke IMO. That Honda's still carbed, have no opinion on Tohatsu but you might look at that 30 4cycle they have its light and fuel injected.


----------



## RTS

> Get the lighter 4 stroke IMO. That Honda's still carbed, have no opinion on Tohatsu but you might look at that 30 4cycle they have its light and fuel injected.


With TNT, the 30 is about 185 lbs. For a few lbs more, you could have a 50. 

People need to get over / educated on the whole BT "splash" issue that happened years ago. If they do their homework, they would realize that it occurred when HB had screwed customers and was no longer delivering boats with deposits in hand. Two sides to every story and then we would have the truth.  Not to mention so many side bars with personal agenda fueling the flames. :

While I would never personally own a BT clone, I would never condemn someone who chose to do so but I have to say that this micro is a welcome addition to the choices out there and would definitely be on my short list.

FWIW, I would opt for the E-Tec due to Honda's corrosion track record.

Just my ......000000000027563 sense


----------



## Creek Runner

Get the motor with the best dealer network in your area. The Etech will burn oil, but remember every 100hrs you have to do an oil change on the four stroke, + at longer hr intervals you will have to have the valves adjusted, timing belt changed, etc etc.


----------



## grego

With TNT, the 30 is about 185 lbs.  For a few lbs more, you could have a 50. 
Its rated for a 30


----------



## mkyhagan

Also etec is offering a 6 year warranty special on their motors right now. You could sell the boat after 3 years (although i don't see why you would) and the buyer would still get another 3.


----------



## blueeye

> Also etec is offering a 6 year warranty special on their motors right now. You could sell the boat after 3 years (although i don't see why you would) and the buyer would still get another 3.


That is reason enough to go Etec


----------



## RTS

> With TNT, the 30 is about 185 lbs.  For a few lbs more, you could have a 50.
> Its rated for a 30


Thanks. Saw they were running 30's but didn't see it was rated for a 30.

Guess I'll have to wait for the VHP version ;D ;D


----------



## BKG4211

I saw a post where someone was talking about the break in clock on ETec engines. Said until the break in clock runs down, it burns a lot more oil. Once the break in clock expires, he was saying oil consumption goes down considerably. He also stated the break in clock only counts time when the engine is running at 2000 RPM or higher. I've never heard of such a thing before... Almost sounded like a troll to me, but there was a whole thread that seemed pretty serious about it.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I saw a post where someone was talking about the break in clock on ETec engines.  Said until the break in clock runs down, it burns a lot more oil.  Once the break in clock expires, he was saying oil consumption goes down considerably.  He also stated the break in clock only counts time when the engine is running at 2000 RPM or higher.  I've never heard of such a thing before... Almost sounded like a troll to me, but there was a whole thread that seemed pretty serious about it.


Its legit, same thing on an optimax! Higher oil ratio for the break in.


----------



## coconutgroves

Higher oil consumption during break-in is no different on a 2 stroke, except you are manually increasing the mixture instead of letting the computer do it for you.

At least that's my understanding after pouring gallons of oil in my Yammie 2 stroke when I replaced the power head.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> So, I'm guessing the price will jump over 20k after the 1st ten boats go at 18K? 18K with the standard options is a good deal.


I had a talk with Liz at BT this morning and she said the base price will definitely not jump that high after the first ten are sold, which will probably happen in the next couple weeks. They're building one right now with a side steering and a live well that isn't going to cost much more than $20k.


----------



## coconutgroves

They've extended the pricing on the Strike the same way - pretty smart by them, IMO.

Can't wait to see the side console.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Here's a shot from last week of Liz with the Etec Tiller boat showing how shallow she'll draft. It'll basically get as shallow as any redfish will swim.


----------



## Dillusion

> Here's a shot from last week of Liz with the Etec Tiller boat showing how shallow she'll draft.  It'll basically get as shallow as any redfish will swim.


I love the boat. Ht to be fair that's the draft with no one on the skiff. Add 200lbs on each deck and it adds 2"


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Very true. But I easily poled right up to that spot with both of us on the boat before we snapped that picture.


----------



## Dillusion

> Very true.  But I easily poled right up to that spot with both of us on the boat before we snapped that picture.


Not doubting that either.

I wish people would pull up to clear water with a ruler and a waterproof camera to take a draft measurement...I might do that in my next review.


----------



## Guest

:-*


> Here's a shot from last week of Liz with the Etec Tiller boat showing how shallow she'll draft.  It'll basically get as shallow as any redfish will swim.



It would also help to have a model bigger then Liz as that 30hp Etec looks like a 200hp. Ther have been no interior pics of this Skiff as well.


----------



## el9surf

You guys are assuming that boat is touching bottom in the picture. It could still be floating. Either way it looks plenty shallow. Most people don't realize how shallow 6" really is.


----------



## Beavertail

> You guys are assuming that boat is touching bottom in the picture. It could still be floating. Either way it looks plenty shallow. Most people don't realize how shallow 6" really is.


a dollar bill is 6" inc


----------



## coconutgroves

> You guys are assuming that boat is touching bottom in the picture. It could still be floating. Either way it looks plenty shallow. Most people don't realize how shallow 6" really is.


Considering she is holding onto the boat, I'd say it is floating and not on the bottom.

Very true about people not realizing how shallow "shallow" is, but it works the other way too. Some people think their boat drafts 4" when it is really 6" (was just on one guy's boat and this happened). And I used to think mine drafted 5" until I actually measured. It drafts 7". Couldn't believe it - thought I was poling in 5" the past 3 years.


----------



## b.bates

video

http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?p=1314


----------



## RTS

> video
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?p=1314


10 pages and I don't see it anywhere - Looks Tippy 

If I was in the market, the BT micro and Spear would be my short list.


----------



## Creek Runner

> video
> 
> http://www.beavertailskiffs.com/?p=1314
> 
> 
> 
> 10 pages and I don't see it anywhere - Looks Tippy
> 
> If I was in the market, the BT micro and Spear would be my short list.
Click to expand...

Is that part of the requirement of a Micro? lol!

Look like a Home run to me, skiff seems to perform well from the video!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Go to their Facebook, the video is there. NOT TIPPY! I've been all over the Micro including, poling platform in 15 knot wind. I encourage you to wet test it if in the market. FYI; I am NOT a sales rep or employee of Beavertail. Good fishing to all !!


----------



## coconutgroves

From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design. In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option. I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.


----------



## Creek Runner

> From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design.  In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option.  I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.


Why? I don't think it would need it and would be a waste of money, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Guest

> From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design.  In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option.  I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.



A jack plate would bolt right to the transom riser which is only there to fit a motor with 20" shaft. IMO, almost every Hull Design known to man would benefit from a jack plate and correct prop. Simple Physics! Look at all the different designs Manufactures use to raise and set back their outboard. The end goal is Higher Performance using both trim and motor height.



Yes, that Beavertail is Tippy as every push of the pole I see those feet on the front deck start shaking. Not even Spider-Man would have a chance. The Glide Prototype was similar, but they had yet to add the stability design into the hull.


----------



## coconutgroves

> From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design.  In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option.  I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jack plate would bolt right to the transom riser which is only there to fit a motor with 20" shaft. IMO, almost every Hull Design known to man would benefit from a jack plate and correct prop. Simple Physics! Look at all the different designs Manufactures use to raise and set back their outboard. The end goal is Higher Performance using both trim and motor height.
Click to expand...

I have a jack plate on my current skiff and understand the benefits - it's got me into as much trouble as it has got me out of it.  .  My point was that I couldn't see from the video how the hull design channels water up and towards the engine if it were on a jack plate.   The hull at the bottom of the transom looks straight, not angled or channeled.  Even with a plate and low water pick up, the hull design at the stern has to be right or you will get cavitation.  With the right hull design, the prop can be even with bottom of the hull with a jack plate while running. But you need to channel water towards the lower unit for that to work.

And not all hull designs benefit from a jack plate.  A deep V wouldn't, for example, since the jack plate would be useless and result in cavitation since the V would push water away from the lower unit when raised.


----------



## shiprock8

> From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design.  In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option.  I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jack plate would bolt right to the transom riser which is only there to fit a motor with 20" shaft. IMO, almost every Hull Design known to man would benefit from a jack plate and correct prop. Simple Physics! Look at all the different designs Manufactures use to raise and set back their outboard. The end goal is Higher Performance using both trim and motor height.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a jack plate on my current skiff and understand the benefits - it's got me into as much trouble as it has got me out of it.  .  My point was that I couldn't see from the video how the hull design channels water up and towards the engine if it were on a jack plate.   The hull at the bottom of the transom looks straight, not angled or channeled.  Even with a plate and low water pick up, the hull design at the stern has to be right or you will get cavitation.  With the right hull design, the prop can be even with bottom of the hull with a jack plate while running.  But you need to channel water towards the lower unit for that to work.
> 
> And not all hull designs benefit from a jack plate.  A deep V wouldn't, for example, since the jack plate would be useless and result in cavitation since the V would push water away from the lower unit when raised.
Click to expand...

This sounds mostly right but one other thing that jackplates do is position the engine and prop further back from the transom. This will change the boats CG, which could be a big plus under certain conditions.

I think all will be answered when the next BT Micro is complete with a jackplate in place.


----------



## coconutgroves

Agree - can't wait to see it. Here in Texas we have miles of shallow flats and areas of no-prop zones where it's a $500 ticket for damaging grass. A jack plate is a must for me.


----------



## mkyhagan

> From the video, I can't see how a jack plate would work with that stern design.  In an earlier post, it was said that the jack plate will be an option.  I'd guess they'd have to modify the stern on it, unless I am missing something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A jack plate would bolt right to the transom riser which is only there to fit a motor with 20" shaft. IMO, almost every Hull Design known to man would benefit from a jack plate and correct prop. Simple Physics! Look at all the different designs Manufactures use to raise and set back their outboard. The end goal is Higher Performance using both trim and motor height.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Beavertail is Tippy as every push of the pole I see those feet on the front deck start shaking.   Not even Spider-Man would have a chance. The Glide Prototype was similar, but they had yet to add the stability design into the hull.
Click to expand...

From personal experience I can say the boat is a little tippy, but after I got used to it and learned to step a bit lighter I was walking the gunnels and getting on the platform without any trouble. I'm definitely not spiderman and I did fine.


----------



## BKG4211

I agree. I had the same experience. Once I got used to it, i was able to move about confidently.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

YES, tippy at first but,very quick to get used to. Try it out and find out for yourself if you are in the market. A GREAT skiff, not the ONLY skiff.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> YES, tippy at first but,very quick to get used to. Try it out and find out for yourself if you are in the market. A GREAT skiff, not the ONLY skiff.


Totally agree with this.  The video obviously shows you a lot more about the Micro than still photos will but neither is a substitute for trying the boat out for yourself.  Until you've done that you can't make any serious statements about how the skiff runs, poles or drafts.  And yes, the Micro is tippy, but only if you're comparing it to something not in its category, like a BT3, HPX, Marquesa, etc... The way it handles the chop is what really sets it apart from other small skiffs.

I also wanted to mention that the Micro video was shot by my buddy Chris Helt of Spooled Reels Films.  He's got some really cool stuff out there and this one is my favorite:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_EJ7uCvjWE


----------



## mxbeebop

Any Skiff with a 60" beam is going to be "tippy" on a platform, but pole very well. Once you get a sense for the balance of the skiff the polling pays big dividends.


----------



## makin moves

Looks tippy is a compliment on this site lets not get worked up and start defending it.


----------



## RTS

> Looks tippy is a compliment on this site lets not get worked up and start defending it.


 [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Unreal.  Guess many on here don't remember/know the origin of the site. 

Used to be a FAQ page that indicated what a microskiff was.  Of the items listed the two most important IMHO were:

1. "I know one when I see it"

2.  "Looks Tippy"

I already said the BT micro would be on my short list. :


----------



## makin moves

We dont even have a drink when a new member joins anymore  Hope we dont forget our roots


----------



## cutrunner

The micro is a good looking boat.
Nice flair, huge all buisness front deck.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

To the MICROSKIFF roots... [smiley=1-beer.gif] to all of us; quirky,fun loving,serious,caring about the environment,fish headed nut jobs! Let's FISH!!!!We are all in this TOGETHER! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## coconutgroves

> Looks tippy is a compliment on this site lets not get worked up and start defending it.


That is awesome, I of course didn't know that. But then again, I didn't overreact to "tippy" comments since it is truly relative. I will get a good laugh from this comment from now on.


----------



## BKG4211

> Looks tippy is a compliment on this site lets not get worked up and start defending it.
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> Unreal.  Guess many on here don't remember/know the origin of the site.
> 
> Used to be a FAQ page that indicated what a microskiff was.  Of the items listed the two most important IMHO were:
> 
> 1. "I know one when I see it"
> 
> 2.  "Looks Tippy"
> 
> I already said the BT micro would be on my short list. :
Click to expand...

That's awesome man and a great reminder of what this site is dedicated to.


----------



## coconutgroves

Let's get this sucker back on the topic.

So any word when that side console Micro with a jack plate will be done?


----------



## blueeye

> Let's get this sucker back on the topic.
> 
> So any word when that side console Micro with a jack plate will be done?


According to Liz possibly this week. From our posts on microskiff you and I are looking a lot at the same boats. I might be testing the Micro and Glide this week. I will try to give my biased review on the two. The Strike is a nice boat but won't fit in my micro garage. Lol


----------



## coconutgroves

> Let's get this sucker back on the topic.
> 
> So any word when that side console Micro with a jack plate will be done?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Liz possibly this week. From our posts on microskiff you and I are looking a lot at the same boats. I might be testing the Micro and Glide this week. I will try to give my biased review on the two. The Strike is a nice boat but won't fit in my micro garage. Lol
Click to expand...

Definitely post your experience if you test ride them. I am in TX and Liz is getting me some Strike owners near me, but I am also trying to find the right time to fly into FL and see some boats, specifically the Micro and the Strike.


----------



## BKG4211

> Let's get this sucker back on the topic.
> 
> So any word when that side console Micro with a jack plate will be done?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Liz possibly this week. From our posts on microskiff you and I are looking a lot at the same boats. I might be testing the Micro and Glide this week. I will try to give my biased review on the two. The Strike is a nice boat but won't fit in my micro garage. Lol
Click to expand...

Spoke to Liz today. She thinks they'll be ready to start showing and wet testing it in a couple of weeks. They have a lot of Strike builds going right now.


----------



## BKG4211

> Let's get this sucker back on the topic.
> 
> So any word when that side console Micro with a jack plate will be done?
> 
> 
> 
> According to Liz possibly this week. From our posts on microskiff you and I are looking a lot at the same boats. I might be testing the Micro and Glide this week. I will try to give my biased review on the two. The Strike is a nice boat but won't fit in my micro garage. Lol
Click to expand...

Will called this afternoon. He has the side console version built and ready to show. I'm driving over to Sarasota next week to check it out. He said he has finalized rod storage. It will have a six rod capacity under the gunnels. Redesigned the hatches a bit.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I'm bringing one of their Micros down to Pine Island for a few days later this week.  If anyone wants to check it out it'll be at Cape Tool and Tackle's annual Open House/Pig Roast on Sat, the 14th starting at 10AM.  That's a really fun event and some great food, too.  The Micro will be one of their tricked out boats with the side console and jack plate.


----------



## timogleason

Hey Gregg - boat still going to be around after the 18th? heading in night of 18th and wouldn't mind taking a peak if you haven't returned it yet.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I doubt I'll have it that long but I'll try. Will and Liz have decided to come down to Matlacha this Sunday and have a BT demo day at the Old Fish House. They should have the whole BT lineup there and I'll post the detail in the Open House page of the forum soon.


----------



## timogleason

no worries - just wanted to check it out if it was around. Looking forward to getting down in a week. Good luck with Demo Days. I always miss stuff....


----------



## BKG4211

Visited BT today to wet test the side console Micro.  The differences between the original and this 2nd demo model can be described as "refined".  From greater finish on the hatches, to an improved rod storage scheme.  Will has rethought the coffin box bait locker and said he will offer a plumbed crab well option.  It will be just forward of the rear hold and will be the same crab well currently used on the strike.

The custom Petersen trailer for the Micro adds another level of refinement.

The side console is a scaled down version of the one used on the Strike.  The reinforcement for the console is another refinement.  Instead of a straight "foot" type installation that you can get your feet caught up on, a custom aluminum brace is used that is bent so that it attaches to the gunnel under the console.  This keeps it out of the way of your feet and will prevent stubbed toes and tripping.

The throttle is mounted on the gunnel next to the console.  Trim tab controls are mounted on the gunnel at the bottom of the throttle assembly.  The trim tab controls include LED lights that let you know what position the tabs are in.  The steering wheel is chrome with a rope wrap.  There was a tachometer on the console and the switch panel with control for running light, interior light, bilge.

The Jackplate is nice.  When fully raised, it leaves only 4 inches of the lower unit exposed below the transom.  While this claim has not been tested, it looks like this boat could jump on pad in 8-9 inches of water.

For the wet test we didn't focus on stability, poling, etc.  We did that with the tiller version.  Our focus was on the Jackplate and trim tabs.  There was a light chop during the wet test.  Max RPMs were 5900 with a stock three blade prop.

We jumped on pad and turned into the chop, you could feel the chop but it was still a remarkably smooth ride.  We then used the trim tabs to bring the nose down.  Will called it "going Carolina".  With minimal trim, the ride smoothed out.  You didn't feel any chop.  It was smooth as butter.

We then played with the jack plate, raising the engine while on pad.  We noticed slight cavitation toward the very top of the jackplate's track.  This was only an issue when the nose was trimmed down.  With the bow running higher, we experienced no cavitation.  With the Jackplate lowered anywhere in the lower 4/5 of its track, there was no cavitation 

Next we tested holeshot.  First we jumped with the engine fully lowered.  We got on pad instantly.  Next we jumped with the Jackplate fully raised and trim tabs fully extended.  The boat immediately started to jump onto plane, then started to cavitate.  We lowered the engine slowly as the boat finished getting onto pad.  Will was laughing.  He said "that was unbelievable, we just jumped on pad with a fully raised Jackplate".  Not only that, it jumped in about a boat length.

We then put the Micro into some tight turns.  We hit a point where Will wanted me to cut tighter.  The boat was really in a turn and banked and I asked him if he was sure, was he comfortable pushing it more.  He said, that he designed the hull for this.  I put her into a turn that I was uncomfortable with, but she stuck.  Throughout all of the turn maneuvers we did, the boat stuck.  It didn't slide or even seem to want to slide and was predictable and responsive.

I have a lot of pictures and will post them tomorrow after work.  Til then, ciao.


----------



## timogleason

One of best/most concise descriptions I've seen on here. Thanks. /tg


----------



## Net 30

Now thats what I call a skiff review.......... [smiley=thumbsupsmileyanim.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2

@ Capt. Nasty, Do you plan on doing anymore reviews of other micros in the same class? You seem to have a passion for throughly testing a new product and would be curious to see some first hand comparisons between other vendors...


----------



## BKG4211

> @ Capt. Nasty, Do you plan on doing anymore reviews of other micros in the same class? You seem to have a passion for throughly testing a new product and would be curious to see some first hand comparisons between other vendors...


I do love boats. In the spirit of full disclosure, I am all over this boat because I bought one. Mine goes in the mold this Sunday. I'll take delivery next week. I would love tore view other skiffs, but I also don't want to waste other manufacturers time when I am not going to be able to buy the boat. I'm also not the "religious" type when it comes to boats. Just because I I have a BT doesn't mean I have to prove it's better than any other boat. I know that every skiff out there, BT included has it strengths and opportunities. I guess I'm just a geek in that way.


----------



## BKG4211

I've got to get a flickr account set up.  Going to take some time to get the photos up.


----------



## AfterHours2

I got ya. Glad to see you did your research, which seems well, and your on to a skiff your happy with..


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

I just brought one of their side console Micros home with me for a few days and thought I'd post couple shots showing how much deck space this boat really has.  I've said it before but don't let the name Micro fool you, this is actually a pretty serious skiff that's almost as capable as its bigger brothers in the BT lineup.  





I'll still have it at Cape Tool and Tackle's Open House/Pig Roast all day Saturday but Will and Liz had to scrub their plans for a demo day on Matlacha this Sunday.  They have a pile of boats in the rigging shop right now and two brand new BT models that need finishing before the Miami show in Feb. so taking this weekend off wasn't an option.


----------



## Beavertail

Capt. Nasty great review. Will and Liz are fantastic people and so is  all the BT family.
BT will always be one of my favorite skiff manufacture. Good luck with the new build .


----------



## coconutgroves

Wow. Can wait to see one of these in person.


----------



## Dillusion

Very sweet skiff, I've thought it was awesome since the first day I saw the preview photo of the mold...

Only things about this model that stand out as 'YUCK' to me are the front hatch drains- how they cut into the deck IMHO is a horrible aesthetic design and it should have been done similarly to the HB drains where they use a tube and a thru hull on the bulkhead face.

The black 'bead caulking' around the side console is horrible, it makes the boat look cheap.

The use of a pre-made fused BEP switch panel, also cheap.

the trim tab switch being UNDER the throttle instead of OVER it is not ergonomic in my opinion, it should always be placed above the throttle for proper control of the boat with both hands able to be placed on the main control surfaces which are the wheel and throttle handle.

besides that, awesome skiff!


----------



## Creek Runner

> Very sweet skiff, I've thought it was awesome since the first day I saw the preview photo of the mold...
> 
> Only things about this model that stand out as 'YUCK' to me are the front hatch drains- how they cut into the deck IMHO is a horrible aesthetic design and it should have been done similarly to the HB drains where they use a tube and a thru hull on the bulkhead face.
> 
> Might not be as aesthetically pleasing to some, but it's the most functional. The tube desgin has draw backs to especially when needing repaired. I personally don't mind the drains, I know I will never have to work on them which is what I like!
> 
> The black 'bead caulking' around the side console is horrible, it makes the boat look cheap.
> 
> Agreed I don't care for the caulking, but cheap is a harsh word. After all this boat is half the cost of a HB Glades skiff
> 
> The use of a pre-made fused BEP switch panel, also cheap.
> Again I think cheap is a harsh word the boat is an excellent value in my opinion. I also don't like the BEP switch panel, but I also don't like the Blue Seas pre made panels I have seen you rig on your personal boats. But if they used full military spec sealed switches the boat wouldn't cost what it did, my cost on the switches I use are over $52/switch. To each his own, some guys love the blue seas stuff
> 
> the trim tab switch being UNDER the throttle instead of OVER it is not ergonomic in my opinion, it should always be placed above the throttle for proper control of the boat with both hands able to be placed on the main control surfaces which are the wheel and throttle handle.
> I agree 1000%
> 
> besides that, awesome skiff!


Now someone needs to build it with a full Carbon/Kevlar/Epoxy lay up, can we say Sub 250lbs!


----------



## Dillusion

> Very sweet skiff, I've thought it was awesome since the first day I saw the preview photo of the mold...
> 
> Only things about this model that stand out as 'YUCK' to me are the front hatch drains- how they cut into the deck IMHO is a horrible aesthetic design and it should have been done similarly to the HB drains where they use a tube and a thru hull on the bulkhead face.
> 
> Might not be as aesthetically pleasing to some, but it's the most functional. The tube desgin has draw backs to especially when needing repaired. I personally don't mind the drains, I know I will never have to work on them which is what I like!
> 
> The black 'bead caulking' around the side console is horrible, it makes the boat look cheap.
> 
> Agreed I don't care for the caulking, but cheap is a harsh word. After all this boat is half the cost of a HB Glades skiff
> 
> The use of a pre-made fused BEP switch panel, also cheap.
> Again I think cheap is a harsh word the boat is an excellent value in my opinion. I also don't like the BEP switch panel, but I also don't like the Blue Seas pre made panels I have seen you rig on your personal boats. But if they used full military spec sealed switches the boat wouldn't cost what it did, my cost on the switches I use are over $52/switch. To each his own, some guys love the blue seas stuff
> 
> I have only used the fused panel once, on a sub $5000 boat. The blue sea pre-made panels also make boats look cheap. No one says you need to spend $52 on a military-spec switch, Ancor and Blue Sea both make marine-grade toggles for $10-20 each plus another $6 for the rubber boot. While they may not be able to withstand a bomb blast, they will last just as long as the 'military grade $52 switches'.
> 
> the trim tab switch being UNDER the throttle instead of OVER it is not ergonomic in my opinion, it should always be placed above the throttle for proper control of the boat with both hands able to be placed on the main control surfaces which are the wheel and throttle handle.
> I agree 1000%
> 
> besides that, awesome skiff!
> 
> 
> 
> Now someone needs to build it with a full Carbon/Kevlar/Epoxy lay up, can we say Sub 250lbs!
Click to expand...


----------



## coconutgroves

Valid points and since this is is what I believe to be the first side console, I am sure they will refine. I am also pretty sure you could request a different control layout and switch plate.

On the drains, they are functional. I don't mind them, but would prefer to have a solid deck. But again, they do what they are supposed to do. I saw a boat from another maker that is in the 30k range and there were no drains on the hatch and the guy was having problems with it. The solution? The guy took it back to the maker and they drilled holes for it to drain into the hull. If that would have been my boat, I would have been P I S T. At least there is thought into the BT drains.


----------



## BKG4211

Alright folks, as promised here is a link to a photo album of images of the BT Micro:

http://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A4JtdOXmGn1aQX

Not the greatest photos, my wife took them with her iPhone.

Sorry for the delay, I got pressed into duty for my wife's garage sale :-?


----------



## BKG4211

Very sweet skiff, I've thought it was awesome since the first day I saw the preview photo of the mold...

Only things about this model that stand out as 'YUCK' to me are the front hatch drains- how they cut into the deck IMHO is a horrible aesthetic design and it should have been done similarly to the HB drains where they use a tube and a thru hull on the bulkhead face.

As the former owner of a boat that did not use channels like this, I prefer this design.  Aesthetics be damned, I'd rather have the channels than water in my holds.

The black 'bead caulking' around the side console is horrible, it makes the boat look cheap.

I can tell you that according to Liz, a lot of the BTs go out with white upholstery and black piping and Yeti coolers with upholstery that has the same white/black scheme on it's lid.  I suspect that the caulking is an attempt to to tie that aesthetic into the console. Anyway after working with Will on my configuration, I am pretty sure that Will would do any color of caulking that you wanted. All of the BTs are made to order so you have a lot of freedom.

The use of a pre-made fused BEP switch panel, also cheap.

the trim tab switch being UNDER the throttle instead of OVER it is not ergonomic in my opinion, it should always be placed above the throttle for proper control of the boat with both hands able to be placed on the main control surfaces which are the wheel and throttle handle.

As I close in on 50 and my eyesight gets worse, I appreciate having them closer to me rather than further away

besides that, awesome skiff!


----------



## Net 30

> Alright folks, as promised here is a link to a photo album of images of the BT Micro:
> 
> http://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A4JtdOXmGn1aQX
> 
> Not the greatest photos, my wife took them with her iPhone.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I got pressed into duty for my wife's garage sale :-?


Can't get the link to work - defaults to basic icloud site?


----------



## BKG4211

> Alright folks, as promised here is a link to a photo album of images of the BT Micro:
> 
> http://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A4JtdOXmGn1aQX
> 
> Not the greatest photos, my wife took them with her iPhone.
> 
> Sorry for the delay, I got pressed into duty for my wife's garage sale :-?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get the link to work - defaults to basic icloud site?
Click to expand...

Published that off my iPad as a public shared stream that is web published.

I just clicked on the link in my post on my Windows PC and it worked. It also works in Safari on my iPad.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

SWEEEEEET!!! You'd better "love the one your with,doot doo doo Love the one your with"  ;D.Simple and clean ....Where's the fuel fill ?


----------



## BKG4211

> SWEEEEEET!!! You'd better "love the one your with,doot doo doo Love the one your with"  ;D.Simple and clean ....Where's the fuel fill ?


Removable 6 gallon fuel canister is in front hold. There is room for a second removable canister for backup fuel.


----------



## shiprock8

This link defaults to the generic iCloud site.


----------



## BKG4211

> This link defaults to the generic iCloud site.


I guess I'll have to setup up a flickr account.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> Removable 6 gallon fuel canister is in front hold.  There is room for a second removable canister for backup fuel.


I thought USCG required a open space above any removable fuel cell ... Have the rules changed ??? I know some builders use a open bulkhead, like the IPB 14 or whatever it is now ,but is it "legal" to "stow" a fuel cell under use??? If so Could be a Micro industry game changer.


----------



## BKG4211

Let's see if this link works:

http://www.slickpic.com/s/ODgMzD,cJDcMYO/BTMicroSideConsole/


----------



## BKG4211

> Removable 6 gallon fuel canister is in front hold.  There is room for a second removable canister for backup fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought USCG required a open space above any removable fuel cell ... Have the rules changed ??? I know some builders use a open bulkhead, like the IPB 14 or whatever it is now ,but is it "legal" to "stow" a fuel cell under use??? If so Could be a Micro industry game changer.
Click to expand...

Considering that boats under 20' must have their plans USCG approved, and taking your interpretation of this rule as accurate; I would have to say that the what makes the most sense is that the design meets USCG requirements.  I cannot imagine an experienced boat builder would put into production a non-compliant design

I note that Hellsbay, Maverick, Ankona, all of them have some form of stored fuel tank since I haven't seen any with fuel tanks sitting on decks.

My gut is that your reaction is based on an inaccurate assessment or assumption given my earlier observation regarding how other micros are built... or you are trolling.  Either way, what you are saying doesn't seem to add up.


----------



## BKG4211

> Removable 6 gallon fuel canister is in front hold.  There is room for a second removable canister for backup fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought USCG required a open space above any removable fuel cell ... Have the rules changed ??? I know some builders use a open bulkhead, like the IPB 14 or whatever it is now ,but is it "legal" to "stow" a fuel cell under use??? If so Could be a Micro industry game changer.
Click to expand...

After reviewing USCG regulations on fuel systems I was unable to find anything that states this. So let me ask: what Federal Code is your statement based on? Could you provide the precise code (e.g. FC 183.xxx)?


----------



## BKG4211

> Removable 6 gallon fuel canister is in front hold.  There is room for a second removable canister for backup fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought USCG required a open space above any removable fuel cell ... Have the rules changed ??? I know some builders use a open bulkhead, like the IPB 14 or whatever it is now ,but is it "legal" to "stow" a fuel cell under use??? If so Could be a Micro industry game changer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After reviewing USCG regulations on fuel systems I was unable to find anything that states this.  So let me ask: what Federal Code is your statement based on?  Could you provide the precise code (e.g. FC 183.xxx)?
Click to expand...

The lack of response is... interesting. Perhaps paints a picture of the posters intent?


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

WOW ! NASTY ... Neither trolling or other just remember reading it in a USCG periodical back in the 90's or maybe the "Back Yard Boat Builders" Book ??? but maybe things have changed ....I'll check into it in my SPARE time and let YOU know.... LOVE YA Keep Up the Good reviews 
Lack of response ....I'm either Being a husband and Father or Working...............Breath My Friend ... It's only a boat


----------



## BKG4211

> WOW ! NASTY ... Neither trolling or other just remember reading it in a USCG periodical back in the 90's or maybe the "Back Yard Boat Builders" Book ??? but maybe things have changed ....I'll check into it in my SPARE time and let YOU know.... LOVE YA Keep Up the Good reviews
> Lack of response ....I'm either Being a husband and Father or Working...............Breath My Friend ... It's only a boat


Just think it's pretty crappy to make a not so thinly veiled implication without backing up your claim.  Maybe it's just your approach.  Seems a bit over the top.

BTW, I did the research.  Took 20 minutes and I did it while working a garage sale and being a husband and father.  But getting indignant when someone calls you on what you've written is silly.  You should do your research before you say something careless like that not after.  Then to hide behind this lame "spare time... Let you know" thing?  Come on man,  only reason you might research it is for yourself, after all you brought it up; and I already did the research for myself.

And the "breath my friend" thing? Seriously? So calling BS on you means someone is wound up? I'm not wound up. I'm just calling BS, and I'm fine. I can assure you if I'm worked up you _will_ know it.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I'm Sorry , My Bad Didn't Mean to Imply anything .
Please Accept  My Apology!... I'll research before asking questions again    .


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Found Something :


> Ventilation (33 CFR 175/183, 46 CFR 25)
> • Contains a fuel tank that vents into that compartment
> (including a portable tank .)


"I get by with a little help from my friends"


----------



## makin moves

Nasty your really taken his question in the wrong way :-?


----------



## BKG4211

> Found Something :
> 
> 
> 
> Ventilation (33 CFR 175/183, 46 CFR 25)
> • Contains a fuel tank that vents into that compartment
> (including a portable tank .)
> 
> 
> 
> "I get by with a little help from my friends"
Click to expand...

Doesn't that refer to permanently installed tanks and inboard engines?


----------



## jacack

Ventilation (33 CFR 175/183, 46 CFR 25)

Boats that use gasoline for electrical generation, mechanical power, or
propulsion are required to be equipped with a ventilation system
A natural ventilation system is required for each compartment in a boat that:
• Contains a permanently installed gasoline engine
• Has openings between it and a compartment that requires
ventilation
• Contains a permanently installed fuel tank and an electrical
component that is not ignition-protected
• Contains a fuel tank that vents into that compartment
(including a portable tank )
• Contains a non-metallic fuel tank
A natural ventilation system consists of:
• A supply opening (duct/cowl) from the outside air (located on the
exterior surface of the boat), or from a ventilated compartment, or
from a compartment that is open to the outside air
• An exhaust opening into another ventilated compartment or an
exhaust duct to the atmosphere


----------



## Net 30

OK boys...back on topic.

Skiff looks to be a pretty good size on the trailer but when I look at the shots on the water, those guys are sitting "cheek-to-cheek" and very close to the stern. I think a slightly larger back deck would have been nice in place of the HUGE front deck....IMO.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

> Skiff looks to be a pretty good size on the trailer but when I look at the shots on the water, those guys are sitting "cheek-to-cheek" and very close to the stern.  I think a slightly larger back deck would have been nice in place of the HUGE front deck....IMO.


One thing to keep in mind in those photos is that the guy driving, Will Leslie, is 6'4 and built like a linebacker.  I've never met Capt. Nasty but he looks to be about the same size.  With a 62" beam on the Micro, almost any two adults are going to be cheek to cheek.  

This boat is also rated for three people so that's the reason for the smaller rear deck.  Two anglers on the bow and one at the stern will balance things out nicely.  There's still plenty of room for one person to fish from the rear deck if they're not up on the poling platform.  

Anyone seriously looking at any Micro knows their going to have to sacrifice a few things such as speed and creature comforts.  If your really need an acre of deck space and unlimited HP on the stern, BT will have a boat like that available in a couple of months.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Gonna Clear this up...Once and for all.


> Portable Fuel Tanks
> 
> Compartments used to store vented portable fuel tanks or containers are required to be equipped with natural ventilation.
> 
> Cockpit seat lockers in auxiliary sailboats are often used as fuel tank compartments for portable outboard motor fuel tanks. If this fuel tank vents into the locker, then natural ventilation of this locker is required.
> 
> Since fuel vapors seek the lowest point of any compartment, gasoline vapors should be considered when designing and constructing a compartment that will contain a fuel tank or container that vents into a compartment. Any openings in or near the bottom of the compartment could permit explosive vapors to flow into the bilge of the boat where an ignition source might ignite the vapors.
> 
> TO COMPLY WITH THE LAW
> 
> Is there a fuel tank in the compartment that vents into the compartment?
> If YES, then one of the following must be answered YES:
> 
> Is the compartment open to the atmosphere, as defined under 183.605, or
> Is there a natural ventilation system which meets the requirements of 183.630?
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> 183.620 - Natural ventilation system
> 
> (a) Except for compartments open to the atmosphere, a natural ventilation system that meets the requirements of Sec. 183.630 must be provided for each compartment in a boat that:
> 
> (5) Contains a non-metallic fuel tank:
> 
> (i) With an aggregate permeability rate exceeding 1.2 grams of fuel loss in 24 hours per cubic foot of net compartment volume, or
> 
> (ii) If the net compartment volume is less than one cubic foot, having a permeability rate exceeding 1.2 grams of fuel loss in 24 hours.
> 
> NOTE: Reference Fuel "C" at 40 degrees Celsius plus or minus 2 degrees Celsius from ASTM standard D 471 (incorporated by reference, See Sec.183.5) is to be used to determine the permeability rate.


Here Is A Link For All You BoatBuilders Who Don't Know The Law 
http://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilder_s_handbook/vent_partg.aspx


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

Oh Yeah!.... And Captains Too....follow the link if you want to learn more


----------



## devrep

shouldn't this thread be in the spam section? or maybe the infomercial section.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Gonna Clear this up...Once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> Portable Fuel Tanks
> 
> Compartments used to store vented portable fuel tanks or containers are required to be equipped with natural ventilation.
> 
> Cockpit seat lockers in auxiliary sailboats are often used as fuel tank compartments for portable outboard motor fuel tanks. If this fuel tank vents into the locker, then natural ventilation of this locker is required.
> 
> Since fuel vapors seek the lowest point of any compartment, gasoline vapors should be considered when designing and constructing a compartment that will contain a fuel tank or container that vents into a compartment. Any openings in or near the bottom of the compartment could permit explosive vapors to flow into the bilge of the boat where an ignition source might ignite the vapors.
> 
> TO COMPLY WITH THE LAW
> 
> Is there a fuel tank in the compartment that vents into the compartment?
> If YES, then one of the following must be answered YES:
> 
> Is the compartment open to the atmosphere, as defined under 183.605, or
> Is there a natural ventilation system which meets the requirements of 183.630?
> FEDERAL LAW
> 
> 183.620 - Natural ventilation system
> 
> (a) Except for compartments open to the atmosphere, a natural ventilation system that meets the requirements of Sec. 183.630 must be provided for each compartment in a boat that:
> 
> (5) Contains a non-metallic fuel tank:
> 
> (i) With an aggregate permeability rate exceeding 1.2 grams of fuel loss in 24 hours per cubic foot of net compartment volume, or
> 
> (ii) If the net compartment volume is less than one cubic foot, having a permeability rate exceeding 1.2 grams of fuel loss in 24 hours.
> 
> NOTE: Reference Fuel "C" at 40 degrees Celsius plus or minus 2 degrees Celsius from ASTM standard D 471 (incorporated by reference, See Sec.183.5) is to be used to determine the permeability rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is A Link For All You BoatBuilders Who Don't Know The Law
> http://www.uscgboating.org/regulations/boatbuilder_s_handbook/vent_partg.aspx
Click to expand...

1st I think Capt. Nasty took your questions the wrong way, no offense Capt. Don't think Shalla was trolling.

As to if it meets USCG requirements 1st one would have to come up with the net Volume of the compartment in question 183.605 and then determine if it has the min allowable open atmosphere opening which is 15 sq-in / 1 cu-ft of net volume. If it did not meet those requirements then 183.620 would come in to play. 

Whether or not it meets the USCG requirement beats the heck out of me. but it sure is one good looking micro!


----------



## Creek Runner

> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.


Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

I Agree It Is A AWESOME Skiff ... My Thought was: do the new (crappy) ventless tanks omit the pre-existing law? I'm sorry I didn't state it that way .After researching ,it appears that it doesn't because of the "permiation "of fuel through the plastic. Again ....Great Skiff Regardless...


----------



## devrep

It did start off as a very interesting thread about what appears to be a nice boat but it turned into an infomercial. Sorry but that's my opinion. carry on though.



> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.
Click to expand...


----------



## Creek Runner

> I Agree It Is A AWESOME Skiff ... My Thought was: do the new (crappy) ventless tanks omit the pre-existing law? I'm sorry I didn't state it that way .After researching ,it appears that it doesn't because of the "permiation "of fuel through the plastic. Again ....Great Skiff Regardless...


You are correct it would not omit it, do to the permeation like you stated. I'm just wondering is there enough open atmosphere that it's not required? Thinking there might be openings under the gunwales where the cap meets the bulk head? Either way I like it, and there are so many things on most boats that don't meet USCG requirement its ridiculous!


----------



## Creek Runner

> It did start off as a very interesting thread about what appears to be a nice boat but it turned into an infomercial.  Sorry but that's my opinion.  carry on though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nope I can see where your coming from, thought you might have wanted it to be moved just because it wasn't X brand of skiff. Etc, etc. Wasn't trying to discount your opinion!


----------



## BKG4211

> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.
Click to expand...

Other than buying one of their boats, I have no affiliation with BT and have received no compensation, gifts or gear from BT.


----------



## BKG4211

> It did start off as a very interesting thread about what appears to be a nice boat but it turned into an infomercial.  Sorry but that's my opinion.  carry on though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

One man's infomercial is interesting information to another. 

Considering that I am one of a small number of non BT staff and pro staff to have actually ridden on the Micro (and the only one thus far to have wet tested both the tiller and side console model) and interact with the builder as of this time I am providing information on a new boat that people are asking about... and misinformed about.

Perhaps I did not included enough bashing of other brands, choosing instead to stick to observations. If that makes it an infomercial then so be it.


----------



## Creek Runner

> shouldn't this thread be in the spam section?  or maybe the infomercial section.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? This thread was started by someone who is a forum member with no attachment to BT at all. At least I don't think he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Other than buying one of their boats, I have no affiliation with BT and have received no compensation, gifts or gear from BT.
Click to expand...

I wasn't referring to you, I like the info you have given. I also like BT, Will and Liz are awesome people. I also think their micro is a home run from what I have seen and info I have gotten on it.


----------



## coconutgroves

Definitely not spam - this has been a very helpful thread. Let's get it back on track guys.

I'd really like to know real world numbers on running depth, poling depth and get on plane depth with two anglers on the side console with the jack plate.


----------



## BKG4211

> Definitely not spam - this has been a very helpful thread.  Let's get it back on track guys.
> 
> I'd really like to know real world numbers on running depth, poling depth and get on plane depth with two anglers on the side console with the jack plate.


I take delivery of my boat next week, and I'm with you. I will be able to really push it and spend time figuring out what she can do. I wouldn't do that with a demo boat that I don't own.

My micro is coming out of the mold tomorrow. Should be decked in pretty short order, then off to rigging she goes. I'll post pics as I get them.


----------



## coconutgroves

Capt Nasty - any updates?


----------



## Dillusion

a customer from sarasota just picked up a new BT micro tiller I saw in instagram the other day. Looks nice, very basic build.


----------



## BKG4211

> Capt Nasty - any updates?


Actually yes.  We're shooting pics and video tomorrow morning then it comes home with me tomorrow afternoon.  BT wants to use my boat on their website and marketing for the Micro.  I'll post pics after I get her home.

We delayed delivery to work out some things... including a full sized insulated, lighted and plumbed live well instead of the coffin box live well .  The live well is almost as long as the Micro is wide.  There is a pic on the Aeon/BT Facebook page.  That pic is from my boat.  The Strike guys are probably gonna be calling BT over this .

The inclusion of the live well required the aft hold to be repositioned further aft.  The size of the hold did not change, it was merely moved back several inches... Which required a new deck to be fabricated.

The hull and the side console color is "Cool Mint" and the deck is white.  Poling platform is brushed aluminum, no powder coat.  Under Gunnel, poling platform and casting deck pads are grey.

We got the company that provides BT with their deck padding to create a fish ruler out of the same material as the padding that is used for the under gunnel, poling platform and casting deck pads.  It adds a really cool touch to the boat IMO.  Says "this boat was made for fishing"

I went with fully sealed military grade switches.  We put two Stick-it anchors on the transom.  A Minn Kota Riptide SP 55lb unit with the quick release Terrova mount and iPilot Link so that we can integrate it with a Humminbird head unit.  The poling platform has a backrest with padded step up and a Tibor push pole caddy.  We have flush mount stainless cleats and a stainless pop up bow nav light.  There are under gunnel lights and a light on the poling platform (in addition to the transom nav light).  Of course I included the Atlas Micro Jackplate.  The Lenco trim tabs are hooked up to LED switches that allow you to see the position the tabs are in.  Trim and Tilt switches for the jack plate are on the throttle stick.  We have NMEA on the engine and will be integrating it to the Humminbird head unit for engine readings.  There is an analog tach on the console.  Poling platform and casting deck pads have the BT logo on them.

There are 3 fishing pole holders on the port side of the casting platform and 2 fishing pole holders on the front of the casting deck.  There is also a removable stainless pole holder on the poling platform for when I am poling.

There are two batteries one forward and one aft.  The aft battery charges off of the engine alternator.  The fore battery has an onboard charger. Both batteries have switches that allow power to be cut off to the system.

We also came up with the idea of flush mounted stainless steel drink holders on the poling platform and casting deck.  The gunnels are too narrow to take a drink holder, but as we talked through it, we realized that on a skinny water skiff, you spend the vast majority of your time on the poling platform and casting deck anyway so the drink holders make more sense where we ended up putting them.

We were also delaying hoping that Humminbird would release their new Ion and Onyx head units so that we could include that on the build, but it's going to be another month; so I decided not to wait.  BT will install the unit on the boat once it is released.

Part of the delay was also to figure out the weight distribution on the skiff after adjusting the aft hold and adding the live well.


----------



## mkyhagan

Picked the Micro up a little over a week ago and had some fun with it. It is currently back at the shop where BT is putting the cushions on and finishing up some of the wiring. 

Went the simple tiller route and couldn't be happier. Poles a little shallower than my friends HPX-T and can hold it's own in chop pretty well.

Here are some shots we got while we were putting her through the paces in TPA.


----------



## tj14

Great looking boat but something is missing from the pics from what I see......kill switch not attached to the skipper! Its all fun and games until.....


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

Fantastic looking boat, and I agree with DM. Your kill switch is a must, especially when running alone. It WILL save your life. Enjoy the hell out of your new Micro.


----------



## mkyhagan

After about halfway through the morning i realized that. Thanks for the advice. Takes some getting used to, but i realize the danger in not wearing it.


----------



## Shallow Hal

Capt nasty pics would be great. Looking for something like you described.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee

There is a really good video of a Micro running in the chop on BT's facebook page. I believe this is Nasty's boat:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aeon-Marine-Beavertail-Skiffs/128649977153339


----------



## BKG4211

> Capt nasty pics would be great.   Looking for something like you described.


I've got a lot of pics. I'll work on getting them posted over the next several days. Today started early, I'm beat and think I'm gonna have a Jack and Coke and watch the AFC Divisional game.


----------



## BKG4211

> There is a really good video of a Micro running in the chop on BT's facebook page.  I believe this is Nasty's boat:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Aeon-Marine-Beavertail-Skiffs/128649977153339


Yes it is.  Check out the ride.  That was with about a 15 knot headwind and 4 foot chop, running at WOT. 

Seeing the video, it does not convey just how rough those seas actually were.


----------



## cosgrcs

That video was great, but that was not 4 foot chop.. Nice boat though!


----------



## BKG4211

> That video was great, but that was not 4 foot chop.. Nice boat though!


Like I said, the video does not convey how rough it actually was. Everything seems flattened out. The perspective having actually been out on the boat was different.


----------



## BKG4211

Here are some pics.  More to come.

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A4532ODWGhrNs

May post some video too.


----------



## Beavertail

> Here are some pics.  More to come.
> 
> https://www.icloud.com/photostream/#A4532ODWGhrNs
> 
> May post some video too.



Really sweet BT Micro


----------



## Shallow Hal

Thanks for the pics. Really nice skiff!


----------



## fishicaltherapist

TIME for SLIME !!!!!!!! Enjoy that sweet skiff!


----------



## BKG4211

This is awesome!  Ordering one of these for the Micro:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1389451845


----------



## byrdseye

Congrats.....sweet ride


----------



## davefishing

No 4 foot chop in that video. Maybe 1 foot at best. The boat took it well.


----------



## Recidivists

Cap' Nasty must have had a flashback.

FIRST OF THE NINTH AIR CAVALRY 

MIKE 
"That's a fantastic peak. " 

KILGORE 
"Peak ?" 

MIKE 
"About six feet. It got both the long right with left slide. 
It's unbelieveable, it's just Tube City..." 

KILGORE 
" Well why the hell didn't you tell me that before ? There aren't any 
good peaks in this whole, crappity country. It's all goddamn beach break." 

MIKE 
"It's really hairy in there,sir. That's where we lost McDonnel 
- they shot the hell out of us. That's Charlie's point." 

WILLARD 
"Sir, we can go there tomorrow at dawn. There's always 
a good off-shore breeze in the morning." 

CHIEF 
"We may not be able to get the boat in. The river may be too 
shallow." 

KILGORE 
" We'll pick your boat up and put it down like a baby, right 
where you want it. This is First of the Ninth, Air Cav,son- airmobile. 
I can take that point and hold it as long as I like -- and you can 
get anywhere you want up that river that suits you, young captain. 
Hell, a six foot peak. 

You take a gunship back to division -- Mike, take Lance with you -- let 
him pick out a board, and bring me my Yater Spoon -- the eight six." 

MIKE 
"I don't know, sir -- it's -- it's --" 

KILGORE 
" What is it soldier? 

MIKE 
"It's pretty hairy in there - it's Charlie's point..." 

KILGORE 
"Charlie don't surf !"


----------



## BKG4211

> Cap' Nasty must have had a flashback.
> 
> FIRST OF THE NINTH AIR CAVALRY
> 
> MIKE
> "That's a fantastic peak. "
> 
> KILGORE
> "Peak ?"
> 
> MIKE
> "About six feet. It got both the long right with left slide.
> It's unbelieveable, it's just Tube City..."
> 
> KILGORE
> " Well why the hell didn't you tell me that before ? There aren't any
> good peaks in this whole, crappity country. It's all goddamn beach break."
> 
> MIKE
> "It's really hairy in there,sir. That's where we lost McDonnel
> - they shot the hell out of us. That's Charlie's point."
> 
> WILLARD
> "Sir, we can go there tomorrow at dawn. There's always
> a good off-shore breeze in the morning."
> 
> CHIEF
> "We may not be able to get the boat in. The river may be too
> shallow."
> 
> KILGORE
> " We'll pick your boat up and put it down like a baby, right
> where you want it. This is First of the Ninth, Air Cav,son- airmobile.
> I can take that point and hold it as long as I like -- and you can
> get anywhere you want up that river that suits you, young captain.
> Hell, a six foot peak.
> 
> You take a gunship back to division -- Mike, take Lance with you -- let
> him pick out a board, and bring me my Yater Spoon -- the eight six."
> 
> MIKE
> "I don't know, sir -- it's -- it's --"
> 
> KILGORE
> " What is it soldier?
> 
> MIKE
> "It's pretty hairy in there - it's Charlie's point..."
> 
> KILGORE
> "Charlie don't surf !"


Lol worthy


----------



## Dillusion

Sorry broski but that's not four foot chop. Even if the wave height is scooping half a foot below standard water level that's like 2.5 feet max.

I went though so e of that same 2-2.5 foot chop today in an open basin and it sucked balls, pounded me, and my skiff went airborne three times.


----------



## cdaffin

> Sorry broski but that's not four foot chop. Even if the wave height is scooping half a foot below standard water level that's like 2.5 feet max.
> 
> I went though so e of that same 2-2.5 foot chop today in an open basin and it sucked balls, pounded me, and my skiff went airborne three times.


I wasn't going to go there but since you did, your completely right.

Was that some nasty conditions and did the BT handle it great? Sure, but that is like a 2' chop. It's amazing how bad people are at judging wave heights.

It also shouldn't take a rocket scientist to know that a 16' skiff can't run fast in 4' waves.


----------



## HialeahAngler

I hope you guys are not saying that this is a 4' chop.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=715028795182118&set=vb.128649977153339&type=2&theater

I couldn't care less about who, what, or which boat... but the chop in this video is barely half of that.


----------



## blondmonkey777

lol that is 1.5-2 chop max! ask anyone who surfs and they will tell you what the real wave high is! I have never seen a 4 foot chop, if there was a 4 ft chop you would see 24 foot pathfinders getting beat up pretty bad. Easy way to judge how small the waves are is look at you transom it uses a short shaft 15 inch motor, so if if was 4 foot waves the whole back end of the boat up to the top of the polling platform would be getting hit with a wave....


----------



## devrep

there isn't even a white cap in that vid. 12" chop.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider

> 12" chop.


X2..........Maybe a Rouge 14" on occasion


----------



## el9surf

Nice skiff it handled the chop great for a micro. 
Having said that not a chance on earth that was 4 ft. You wouldn't be able to run on plane in 4ft crossed up chop in a micro, you would end up stuffing the bow. More like a rough crossed up 1 foot. 

Either way post up some pics of the new boat.


----------



## cutrunner

This thread is out of control, and is now going to be temporarily locked until I can set aside an hour to clean it up, and let you guys simmer down


----------

